

SAP is working for the NSA - EvaK_de
https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zeit.de%2Fdigital%2Finternet%2F2015-03%2Fnsa-sap-uberwachung-technik

======
detaro
That will put a dent in their "made in Germany" advertising strategy I hope...

------
EvaK_de
Source article in German: [http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2015-03/nsa-
sap-uberwach...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2015-03/nsa-sap-
uberwachung-technik)

